
Sketchfab Launches 3D Asset Download API - palexeev
https://blog.sketchfab.com/announcing-the-sketchfab-download-api-a-search-bar-for-the-3d-world/
======
andrewgrowles
This is funny. My senior design project is very similar. We have a Steam VR
app, built in Unity3D, where we can search/load 3D models at runtime from a
backend web service. I've written distributed web crawlers (docker, headless
chrome, selenium) to build a repository of 3D assets and used GC Storage for
file storage. Then I have a web app with a search index (lucene based) that
provides a RESTful api for the Unity3d client. It is surprisingly fun to
create scenes in VR.

